# Pass Key Fault....?...



## Roma

My bro has a 96 Fleetwood and sometimes when he trys to start it this light blinks on the dash (PAss Key Fault)and it wont start. Now I know about the sensor and the chip on teh key but he has called a few local shops and they said like $400 to fix it if it ever stays on and teh car wont start.
As of right now it only happens sometimes and than it will go off in a few minutes.
Is there code or a way of resetting this?.........$400 sounds stepp to me so I am asking you guy or any one who would know....

Thanks for your time,...............Ro


----------



## northwestG

call the dealer ship they should be able to make u a key alot cheaper.. they would have the codes..


----------



## northwestG

im pretty sure jus the key alone with the chip in it is a lil over 100 bux...programing should be an hour of work...


----------



## Roma

IS it just the key causing this problem or is it some sensor in the car>...If it is a sensor can it just be reset or what has to be changed or replaced?


----------



## ucechevy1965

I have the same problem. It's the factory security system. I just bought me some more time until I really need to go to the dealership to get it fixed. The problem is the ignition cylinder. There are two wires that connect to where the key turns on the ignition cylinder. Through wear and tear over the years. One of the wires will get loose or just severe off. Causing the sensors in the keyhole to malfuction, meaning that your key cannot be read. So the car won't start. If you look inside the keyhole you will see the sensors on each side. If one of the wires get severed then the car won't start at all. Your pass key light will stay on. If it is just blinking then start saving your money. To buy you some time. Use Denatured Alcohol and clean the chip on the key....both sides. Also the sensors in the keyhole. This should do the trick if your problem isn't major yet. Another way is kinda technical....it involves going to radio shack. A friend of mine disabled the security system in his fleetwood by disconnecting the harness. I have yet to try this. A new key from the dealer is around $30 to $35 dollars. A new ignition cylinder is over $100. Homeboy discount at the dealership for this part is $40. Labor cost to install varies from state to state. I do know that $400 to have the dealership replace it is just about right. And it's inevitable. Good Luck.


----------



## ucechevy1965

And for all you 94-96 impala SS owners.....If you have this problem too...Pass Key Fault. Punch this code into your factory car stereo. Set the clock to Hour= 14......Minute=23....then press am/fm. If done properly this will reset / disable the system for your car to start. Remember this is just so you can get home.


----------



## blackheart0331

Wait.....this might be my problem. I have a problem that I thought was maybe the oil switch sensor or distributor, my car will turn and turn but not engage until I see the oil gage needle go up, then it starts. But usually the light for "pass key fault" is also on at this time.

Or is your problem that the car wont start, period?

I have a 95 Impala SS. I was shopping for new optispark and new oil switch sensor, but I'm not gonna drop 300 on a new optispark if it wont even fix my problem. 

And I dont have a factory stereo, whoever owned it prior to me put something else in there....


----------



## ucechevy1965

If the pass key light blinks and stays on for awhile after you start the car then turns off. Your pretty much still in the green. It will probably do this for awhile. IF it blinks, stays on awhile and then turns off and then your car doesn't start. Your in the yellow if it starts after 10 minutes. You can drive it around still. The problem is everytime you turn the car off you have to wait 10 minutes or so for the system to reset itself to crank it up again. Now if it blinks, stays on, and 10 minutes goes by with no start. With multiple tries turning the key. Your in the RED. Call a tow truck with a flatbed. The owner's manual states that if your pass key fault light comes on. Bring it to your nearest dealership for service. 

The 93- 96 impala SS tip will only work with a factory radio. 

You could have a fuel pump problem. Maybe it's going bad. Turn your ignition and listen for the humming from the fuel pump. If you can hear the humming your straight. If you don't then your car won't start . Other than that I would ask LiL 93-96 impala ss owners for advice.


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Sep 25 2006, 03:59 AM~6238441
> *I have the same problem. It's the factory security system. I just bought me some more time until I really need to go to the dealership to get it fixed. The problem is the ignition cylinder. There are two wires that connect to where the key turns on the ignition cylinder.  Through wear and tear over the years. One of the wires will get loose or just severe off. Causing the sensors in the keyhole to malfuction, meaning that your key cannot be read. So the car won't start. If you look inside the keyhole you will see the sensors on each side. If one of the wires get severed then the car won't start at all. Your pass key light will stay on.  If it is just blinking then start saving your money.  To buy you some time.  Use Denatured Alcohol and clean the chip on the key....both sides. Also the sensors in the keyhole. This should do the trick if your problem isn't major yet. Another way is kinda technical....it involves going to radio shack.  A friend of mine  disabled  the  security system in his fleetwood by disconnecting the harness.  I have yet to try this.  A new key from the dealer is around $30 to $35 dollars. A new ignition cylinder is over $100.  Homeboy discount at the dealership for this part is $40.  Labor cost to install varies from state to state.  I do know that $400 to have the dealership replace it is just about right. And it's inevitable. Good Luck.
> *


 This is good info bro..........I have a 94 also so learning a little bit more about the quirks of this model is always a good thing. (Especially one that you need a flatbed to fix... :uh: )
Now on his......The light will stay on( not blink )and the car will just not start. After a few minutes it will go off and than it will start just fine. Also it only does this every now and then maybe two or three times in a months time.
So let me get this right...........if the factory security system is disabled than the pass key fault feature will not work any more?
I know I was going to add an aftermarket alarm to mine and they said they had to bypass the factory system would this allow the pass key feature to be by passed?

Thanks bro................RO


----------



## northwestG

i dont know why but when i responded i was under the impression u didnt have the key, dont know where i got that from.


----------



## northwestG

i have a 96 ss and the key fault light comes on when i start the car and goes off right away.. no problems starting ever. does this mean its going bad??

A after market alarm should replace this system or they will fight each other..as far as i kno... maybe not this but i have had it happen with others?


----------



## ucechevy1965

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Sep 25 2006, 08:42 PM~6244228
> *i have a 96 ss and the key fault light comes on when i start the car and goes off right away.. no problems starting ever. does this mean its going bad??
> 
> A after market alarm should replace this system or they will fight each other..as far as i kno... maybe not this but i have had it happen with others?
> *


If your pass key fault light stays on after you start your car and it's the last light to turn off. Then yes, it will be a problem. It is just a matter of time until you start to experience what Roma's friend is experiencing with his car. I have a viper alarm on mine. The two systems act separate. All I know is that it is one of those problems that your dealership should fix.


----------



## ucechevy1965

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 25 2006, 08:01 AM~6239397
> *This is good info bro..........I have a 94 also so learning a little bit more about the quirks of this model is always a good thing. (Especially one that you need a flatbed to fix... :uh: )
> Now on his......The light will stay on( not blink )and the car will just not start. After a few minutes it will go off and than it will start just fine. Also it only does this every now and then maybe two or three times in a months time.
> So let me get this right...........if the factory security system is disabled than the pass key fault feature will not work any more?
> I know I was going to add an aftermarket alarm to mine and they said they had to bypass the factory system would this allow the pass key feature to be by passed?
> 
> Thanks bro................RO
> *


I stand corrected the light will stay on, and once it turns off you can start it. That means your in the yellow. It will be a matter of time when it will not start at all. Right now it could be one of the 2 wires are faulty (loose). Or it might be that your key is dirty around the chip. These chip keys are extremely sensitive to the elements. Baby your key. Use the Denatured Alcohol. If it is just a dirty key and sensor, then your light will go off after it starts. My car had the same problem as his.....light stayed on, no start, wait a few, light off and then it starts up. I took the advice of a friend who works at the cadillac dealership and used the Denatured Alcohol. I have been problem free so far. But like I said before, it's just a qiuck fix until I get it fixed. Look at this way..It took over 10 years for the problem to occur. So $400 dollars for another 10+ years is cool with me. If you plan on keeping it. 

If you disable it then yes it will not work anymore. It should perform like any other car without that feature. In theory, though. My friend unconnected the harness located under the dash on the driver's side. Look for 2 white wires wrapped in orange tubing leading into a harness that connects to a harness with a blk/white wire and a purple/white wire. It didn't start right away. He had to play with it awhile. connect / disconnect start it and see what happens. Eventually it started with the harness diconnected. Until this day the car is on the road. He has a 95' fleetwood. Will it work for a 94? I don't know. But I'll try it myself for curiousity, before I take it to the dealership.

I have a viper alarm in my fleetwood. The two act separate. Because they are separate systems. This factory security system is just for the ignition cylinder and chip key. The one they are talking about is totally different. I hope this helps.


----------



## LoweredExpectations

Found this website http://sedansandsports.com/ :dunno: might help haven't tried it yet.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

if anyone can help pm me .
im not sure if its the starter or not .
i just put my car in the garauge i went to start it the next day and nothing .
i'm not getting the pass key default light but when i put the key in and turn it i hear the bell and but when you turn it nothing happens.
i charged my battery but im thinking its just a bad battery.


----------



## GRAPEVINE

75HouseofGlass said:


> if anyone can help pm me .
> im not sure if its the starter or not .
> i just put my car in the garauge i went to start it the next day and nothing .
> i'm not getting the pass key default light but when i put the key in and turn it i hear the bell and but when you turn it nothing happens.
> i charged my battery but im thinking its just a bad battery.


HAVING SAME ISSUE BRO


----------



## Badass94Cad

ucechevy1965 said:


> And for all you 94-96 impala SS owners.....If you have this problem too...Pass Key Fault. Punch this code into your factory car stereo. Set the clock to Hour= 14......Minute=23....then press am/fm. If done properly this will reset / disable the system for your car to start. Remember this is just so you can get home.


 First time I've heard of this. There are a lot of threads on here about this problem, and it can be caused by several things. The resistor in the key could be bad. The ignition cylinder can be bad. There can be a short or bad relay in the system. After blowing out the CCM in my low years ago, I ended up hard-wiring a ground from the Pass Key relay, and programming the system out of the computer.


----------



## umlolo

Go to a locksmith it will cost 5 bucks they have replacements they will cut the key to match yours it will have resistor in it ive have had this done to my Cadillac


----------



## Badass94Cad

Never seen a resistor key for 5 bucks...Not saying it's not possible, but I've never seen it.


----------



## umlolo

Try locksmith they will test yours not the dealer I will send you a pick of my key if you want.in fact had one made for my old 93 fleetwood and one made for my newest one didn't pay over 8 bucks


----------



## umlolo

I didn't believe it when my friend told me about it year's ago.small secretvthey dont want people stealing the cars


----------



## Badass94Cad

No doubt. I've seen OE key blanks go for cheap on eBay and the like, but I guess you gotta get the right resistor.


----------



## umlolo

Resistor is pretty much same


----------



## umlolo

This is a aftermarket not a oe


----------



## umlolo

Lady put my original key on some tester to see if it was giving the right reading first them pulled out the resistor key and made it was there maybe 6 minutes other people were in line you do have to walkin don't know if they will tell you overphone


----------



## umlolo

Thats what makes this site neat most call the dealer and are told 400 bucks .also lots of paint stores sell the inside clips for doors and vinyl top trim


----------

